# Pictures from my current work



## chelvis (Jun 4, 2010)

So these are some pictures from where i'm currently working. I love it but i did have to leave my tegus and dogs with my mom to take care of while i'm away. 

All the animals are rescue animals. 





Cougar Bonita





Queen Raja... she doesnt like other tigers or lions





Another Cougar Sebatian





Lion Tavzo (or stimpy) his tounge always sticks out... silly lion lol.









This is my favorite animal in my care, his name is Vain and his a 20 year old tiger. His a big softy but i still wouldn't trust him.


This is just a taste of what i work with everyday! Currently the rescue i work at has over 115 large cats and were always growing.


----------



## kaa (Jun 4, 2010)

That is amazing, where is that and how do you get into working there?


----------



## chelvis (Jun 4, 2010)

Its a refuge called Turpertine Creek in Arkansas. Im currently an intern, before hand i worked at a wolf center and then just desided to work with large cats one day.


----------



## Herplings (Jun 4, 2010)

That is awesome. You have my dream job. I have been wanting to work wth large cats my whole life.

At almost 30 years old I still dream about working with them all the time.

Nice job and great photos.


----------



## HerpDLP (Jun 5, 2010)

very cool chelvis my wife did part of her zoology internship at a place here in AZ. called Keepers of the Wild http://www.keepersofthewild.org and we still volunteer when we have the time, 
there is nothing like interacting with these critters. we love it..


----------



## Jefroka (Jun 5, 2010)

What becomes of them once/if they are rehabilitated?


...Jefroka


----------



## chelvis (Jun 5, 2010)

Herplings: I'm pretty sure there is a center much like this one up in your neck of the woods (they tend to be all over the US) and they really do love having volenteers. I work 6 days a week and live on site, but we have volenteers that come once a month or so and were always glad to have the extra help. 

Herpdlp: I'll be driving back home to cali through AZ maybe i'll have to look that place up, course i say that about the place in Nevada and in Missiori and too many stops, lol. Glad to hear ur still helping out with them though.

Jefroka: The animals at our center can never be realsed, becuase they use to be someones pet (i dont understand why) almost all of them love people and depend on us too much. That and with the lions and tigers and other non native animals, theres no where to send them. So we offer a home for them to live thier lives in the best way we can provided. That being said were not a zoo and can't afford the greatest habitates, and zoo don't want these animals so we really are the last hope for most of these guys.


----------



## preston897 (Jun 5, 2010)

that is awsome. its nice to know that there are people out there helping these amazingly beautiful animals.


----------



## mastroj (Jun 7, 2010)

Out of africa in arizona is awesome, besides the animals the scenery is awesome. ITs all outdoors and is on a couple hundred acres. I wish there was a rescue around ct for big cats I would volunteer in a heart beat.


----------



## chelvis (Jun 7, 2010)

Don't get me wrong i like what out of africa does for the cats in need of a home, but their safety protocols have me worried. They allow people in with the cats its alittle unnerving. The pictures may look like i'm in there but there is a fence between me and the animals (just not my camera). When i visted them they asked if i wanted to play with one of the tigers. I said sure thinking it was running up along the fence like i do here, i was shocked when they handed me a big beach ballon and told me to get in the cage to toss it to this tiger. 

I get to each there own but i worry about some idiot coming along that pushes one of the cats to far and then goes and sues and tries to get the cat killed. Again not the centers fault but people hate to place the blame on themselves. 

The closes place i can think of off the top of my head would be in SC and i don't think you want to travel that far, lol.


----------



## Chuckwalla1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Quality pics there & what a job you have


----------

